# Firefox tabs go crazy on some sites



## mikethe1wheelnut (Apr 7, 2021)

..this is -kind-of- a bug report.  FreeBSD basic install, old dell laptop, firefox.  the https://xkcd.com/955/ tab won't close when it's selected.  I have to select a different tab, then click the x on the xkcd tab.  There was one point when the whole thing went hay-wire as if I was rapidly clicking the tab to try to close it, and it was just repeatedly re-opening. ..strange, since starting to write this post, the behavior seems to have vanished..  there was something that caused it to open up new tabs of the same site when I did something else..


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 17, 2021)

*Solve*:

```
pkg ins firefox-esr
```

--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system.
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8wwRY8yGWiJ-bIQlK0wvUA/videos
Site (download ISO/IMG): https://lpros.blogspot.com
Github (internet installer): https://github.com/steambsd/os
Email: steambsd@gmail.com


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 18, 2021)

mikethe1wheelnut said:


> ..this is -kind-of- a bug report.


Wrong place to file that.


----------

